# SHOFT - free trial special offer



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We've been given a special offer of a SHOFT seatbelt clip device for a member to test in return for a review.










This device clips over the existing seatbelt and is designed to improve back posture by improved seatbelt fitting. It's claimed to reduce back pain and improve safety by ensuring the driver or passenger sits with correct posture, with the seatbelt remaining fitted correctly during the journey, rather than going slack and allowing slouching.

Further details about the product including video's and explanation here: http://shoft.co.uk/

The product retails at £24.99 for a pair but you can try it for free and let us know the result. It's probably best if someone suffering from driving related back problems tests this out rather than someone without problems. If you think this product may help you then please send me a PM with address to send it to - then let us know what you think


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

This could be ideal for me john, I suffer from back problems due to a slipped disc. Long distance driving can aggravate my back so don't mind testing this device out and giving you a review 

Shak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Shak,

If you PM me the address you want it sending to I'll get one sent out. Hopefully it will work for you but either way let us know how it goes.

Cheers. 
John


----------



## Wellsy40 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd test one too as get bad back in tt but not in my ford ranger !


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Unfortunately we only had one sample to try.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just need your review now Shak and I can get it off to Wellsy40.


----------



## kjj (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm interested in buying one of these but can't see here if it works or not. Is there an update?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Would you like to try it? If you PM me your address I'll send it to you and then you could let us know


----------



## kjj (Oct 26, 2015)

I wouyld like to try it but I'm not allowed to PM you. Too new, apparently.

It's not a big deal at £20. Can you let me know if it works though?

Thanks


----------



## kjj (Oct 26, 2015)

The Review
What this "Shoft" device is supposed to do is to ensure that you maintain a good posture while driving and the consequence of this good posture is that you should suffer less back problems while driving.
Over the past two weeks I have noticed that at all times I am sitting with my spine against the seat back from the base of the spine all the way up.
I have also had no back pain whatsoever. So put simply, it has worked for me.

However, couple of points where I am unsure:
1) My longest journey was just 2 and three-quarter hours. I usually experience back pain after about 2 hours, so good result but only so far is it goes.
2) On just one trip, after about 2 and a half hours I developed an acute ache in my left thigh. I have the S-Tronic, so this is the leg I wasn't using at all. I don't know if this was because of my new posture, but it was a new pain for me.
3) Human nature means I wonder if my posture has improved simply because I'm conscious of it now. On reflection, not sure that matters as the result - no back pain - is the same.

And a couple of points on it's use:
1) it only works if you physically tighten both the lap-belt and the shoulder-belt. It does nothing if you don't do this
2) you have to tighten the belts a lot. This was never uncomfortable for me
3) it acts as a rubber brake on the belt itself. One niggle is that this means when you first try to do up your seat belt the belt doesn't extend as it normally does. You have to lift the Shoft device a bit to apply it. Annoying, but only slightly
4) because it makes the belt "tongue" bigger, it gets a little caught behind the seat when the belt isn't in use (on a Mark 3 anyway). This hampers you again when trying to put on the seat belt. A bit more annoying, but worth putting up with for no back pain.
5) I can't really see the point of the passenger one
5) the orange one is very obvious. Really. If you wonder whether that might bother, then it will. Really. If so, buy the black one.

I will up date this post once I have driven a longer journey.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the review. It's good to get some honest feedback from members. Thanks for your time.

Hopefully we'll get some more products to pass on for review


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys,

Similar subject, but a different product (John, move if you feel this is incorrect placement). My son and I have used the CG Lock on our road cars for years. I've no affiliation, but we've found them to be be effective in all respects.

http://www.cg-lock.co.uk/

I have a bad back if my car seat is not just right and this bit of kit sorted out my posture and gave me an extra sense of security too.

VT


----------



## Hillbillypop (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi John
I have builders back which on long journeys seizes my neck due to a previous head on with a lamppost I might be past saving but quite happy to try!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Unfortunately we only had one sample pack to give away for review. I don't know if kjj can see this as he might be able to pass one on if he still has it?


----------



## Hillbillypop (Sep 1, 2016)

John-H said:


> Unfortunately we only had one sample pack to give away for review. I don't know if kjj can see this as he might be able to pass one on if he still has it?


Dos'ent matter! what was the result was it any good or would you be better fitting a full harness?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Kjj's review is a few posts up this thread


----------



## kjj (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry about the delay, I don't often log in. I'd be happy to send one to you if you can get me your address.


----------

